# OT - What does your Handle or User Name Mean?



## Cucucachu (Aug 19, 2003)

Some people just use their name or initials but others mean something I can't phathom. What does yours mean?

For example, mine comes from a laugh about dear friend who's life was cut short during the summer after we graduated from high school. During our senior year of high school, a group of us would drive around listening to the Beatles - Magical Mystery Tour album on cassette tape. We wore that tape out! On the last song, "I am the Walrus", John Lennon wrote Goo Goo Ga Joob. During our senior promm they played that song at his request and we over heard our dear friend singing Coo Coo Ca Choo while dancing with his hot date. How do ya dance to that song anyway? The group of us never laughed so hard and hastled him about it into the summer. (It was a "had to be there" thing).
Its been more than 20 years since his passing. Most of us continued into college together and into a similar industry (aviaton) but, for the most part, went our separate ways. We loosely keep in touch to talk about marriages, divorces and kids but never seem to talk about our departed friend. So, I use Cu-cu-ca-chu as a fond rememberance to a dear friend when sharing my passion.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

Easy schmeezy. I'm the essence of sweetness, and have no mouth because I speak from the heart.


----------



## ickyickyptngzutboing (Mar 30, 2005)

Monty Python and the Holy Grail - 'nuff said


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 8, 2004)

Storm Shadow was only the best GI Joe action figure ever made!


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Its my initials..*

the only creative thing about it is that instead of calling j r m some call me germ.


----------



## troy (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll give you 3 guesses.


----------



## zenorb (Feb 1, 2005)

zen - meditation / not buddhism - when I ride (on a good day) my mind will go blank. I call this zenning out. Of course on a bad day I get some lame sone stuck in my head and repeat one verse over and over.

orb - old nickname - lysdexic spelling of Rob.


----------



## mtbAndy (Jun 7, 2004)

Mine comes from a couple of different things. 

The Hillbilly part comes from a motorcycle trip where my nickname became "you damn hillbilly". Aparantly these city boys had never seen my way of setting up a camp or starting a fire not to mention I didn't have all the fancy camping equipment they did. I still don't see what was so funny about setting up a clothes line to dry out riding gear or using gas to start a campfire. At least my tent didn't leak when it rained and I had room to keep my gear inside.

The Hank part comes from a nickname some friends of mine gave me for awhile. We were in a bar one night and this chick comes up and says she knows me. She did know me but I knew she wouldn't remember my name. So I asked her if she knew and she said my name was Hank. I went with it all night, everybody was calling me Hank and it stuck for awhile.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Lets just say "you had to be there"*

It goes back to Radio Evangalists, Lousianna, Mississippi, Tippatinnas, large amounts of beer, a tank and a blind gunner named "Dick."


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

I picked mine because when I first started lurking here I had this thing about crashing HARD on almost every ride I was on. Glad that phase is over with.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Where is Wolf?*

It's short for "where is Wolf?" Because I'm always behind (my last name is Wolf).


----------



## Mr Magoo (Jan 17, 2004)

*I don't have glasses*

I don't wear glasses and I'm not Irish
I got my first taste of classic literature from Mr Magoo cartoons in the 60's. 
Yeah, 60's
Man of La mancha, Robin Hood, Moby Dick, Charlie Chan. 
Dickens, Shakespeare, Chaucer.
Jim Bacchus or Leslie Nielson? No contest.


----------



## hill_climber (Jun 30, 2004)

mine is compensation for my poor riding ability.

'my pants are smart' - a funny moment i got to witness. two drunk people became angry at each other - as it heated up, it went something like this:

drunk college student #1 (sarcastically) "oh! mr. smarty pants huh?"

drunk college student #2 "MY PANTS ARE SMART!"

needless to say it diffused the situation...


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

It's an information technology thing. My business does networking, data security and some programming so I am flogging bits and bytes in order to keep my customers happy. I pays the bills and does not seem to cause any of the problems associated with flogging other things and sentient beings.


----------



## PinsNeedles (Aug 14, 2004)

*I started sticking people,*

With Needles as a FDNY Paramedic for eleven years,
And now Pins as a Acupuncturist for the past four years,
And pins and needles is how my body feels after riding a rigid SS for three hours...
Happy Trails,
Jefe'


----------



## boris the blade (Mar 28, 2004)

mine if from the movie Snatch it is the name of the russian kgb agent and he is funny


----------



## endoMaster (Aug 6, 2004)

I can endo at will and sometimes without even trying.


----------



## kristian (Jan 20, 2004)

*It's my religion*

I've been a Kristian for over 30 years now...


----------



## skeeter (Dec 30, 2003)

i picked skeeter, because it's one of my favorite "hillbilly" style names. my wife, although originally from the same region as i, spent 13 years or so in new york city, then moved back to ohio. while dating, i took her to some county fairs, a demolition derby or two, stuff like that, which was somewhat of a culture shock for her after big city life. i'm not into the opera, sitting at cafes, or fine dining. and supposedly, i have an accent. during this time i'd ask how she liked dating a hillbilly, and it's been our running joke since then.


----------



## The Weasel (Dec 22, 2003)

All the hot chicks tell me to "get lost you %$&*ing little weasel"


----------



## arturo7 (Feb 2, 2005)

The name of my evil twin + 7 for good luck.


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

Adult beverage of choice - Jim Beam



Cucucachu said:


> Some people just use their name or initials but others mean something I can't phathom. What does yours mean?
> 
> QUOTE]


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

sportsman...I'm lacking in the imagination department..

or maybe I really like the Outdoor life network, when they're not showing men in lycra..

or I wear orange vests and cammy pants and drink PBR and shoot things..

or I wear orange vests that float and shorts and drink PBR and sneak up on fish..


----------



## SLinBend (Jan 12, 2004)

"SL" - Superlight (as in Santa Cruz Superlight)

"in Bend" - where I live, work, recreate, and mow my lawn


----------



## merlin (Jan 20, 2004)

*Merlin*

I signed on to MTBR a few days after I bought my road bike a Merlin.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

*Chum*

I played Quake a little at one of my jobs - got killled alot. CHUM not only fit...it stuck


----------



## Bob the Wheelbuilder (Sep 21, 2003)

*Mostly self explanatory.*

If you don't have little kids, there's a program called "Bob the Builder." My name is Bob and I build a lot of wheels: my friend came up with the moniker.

I really do prefer brass nipples for wheelbuilding as they allow higher tension than alloy nips.

The end quote is a George Clooney line from "O Brother, Where Art Thou."


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

*Think of the devil/angel over your shoulder....*

When you roll up to the ugliest technical section, either up or down....both dieties whispering in your ear "rideit!!" "rideit!!"...


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

skeeter said:


> i picked skeeter, because it's one of my favorite "hillbilly" style names. my wife, although originally from the same region as i, spent 13 years or so in new york city, then moved back to ohio. while dating, i took her to some county fairs, a demolition derby or two, stuff like that, which was somewhat of a culture shock for her after big city life. i'm not into the opera, sitting at cafes, or fine dining. and supposedly, i have an accent. during this time i'd ask how she liked dating a hillbilly, and it's been our running joke since then.


doesn't there have to be "hills" to be a hillybilly?? 

*just pumping fuel into the WV/Buckeye fued*


----------



## chidDONG (Mar 10, 2005)

*Isn't it obvious?*

Interesting and disturbing story...here goes...

My real name is Ricky, not Richard (thanks mom and dad  ). Friends in highschool used to call me Chid (short for richCHID) just to annoy me. Well (here comes the disturbing part) one of my friends found a home video of his parents having sex and in it, his father (whose real name was Richard) was refered to by his mother as chiddong (get it? chid's dong...how clever). Anyway, long story short, when he came in that Monday my nickname had now evolved into chiddong. He was obviously a sick individual to actually watch a vid of his parents so I never paid much attention...anywho, when I was in college and needed an e-mail account that was the first thing that I typed in that wasn't already taken so its been my handle ever since. Its an interesting story to tell to business associates! Real conversation starter.


----------



## Guital2 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well as an Alternative to Guitar i use a L & a 2, it works as a user name on about everything as it is not already taken...


----------



## J.D. (Jan 14, 2004)

*initials*

Jack Daniel's

Juvenile Delinquent

etc.


----------



## 02Slayer (Mar 5, 2004)

*outdated*

I was so into my new bike at the time I made it my handle - 2002 Rocky Mountain Slayer. It seems by signature was all to true though - As a "wrecker of fine things" I broke the frame twice last year, and have since decided it will be built back up as the "light" bike in my collection and handle the long XC rides that come along. I figure it doesn't make sense to change my name now, so I'll keep 02Slayer. I've talked it over with the new Heckler, and there's no hard feelings.


----------



## aveski2000 (Sep 10, 2004)

Ave, short for Avram, ski, something I used to do, 2000, someone else had just aveski.


----------



## fat legs (Apr 4, 2005)

*explanation*

My nick name (fat legs) is straight forward really. My legs are like tree trunks, I am 35 yrs old and have been cycling since I was approx 5 yrs old. 
I look like a freak actually- really skinny top half and massive legs. ... In fact I have been toying with the idea of bulking up w/ weight gain milkshakes etc.., but don't really fancy pouring trillions of chemicals down my neck with the sole intention of bulking up.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

mine evolved from my undergraduate email address. the school assigned them using a formula of 1st initial + middle initial + 1st 4 letters of the last name = easive, in my case. adding a 'v' was pretty obvious.


----------



## gopriest31 (Sep 17, 2004)

Im a big KC Cheifs fan- Priest Holmes is their running back- his number is 31


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Multifunction*

I was setting up an NT 3.51 server to host our first website and the web developer was complaining about someone in the Human Resources group. He said "what a knob" and I asked him what he meant. He said a "a knob, like a doorknob, can only perform one function."

Later that day, I posted something to deja-news and didn't want to use my real name. That converstation was fresh in my mind so I used notaknob as a userid. It might not be the most appropriate, and it does have a possibly derogatory meaning and is ripe for ridicule from others.

Years later, I still use it as I didn't want to abandon the "history" of it. I also couldn't care less what others think of my online name.

Bruce


----------



## zenorb (Feb 1, 2005)

> My real name is Ricky, not Richard (thanks mom and dad ).


I so wish I could un-read that.


----------



## HellMuttCracker (Jan 13, 2004)

when MTBR switched the forum format (about two years ago now?) I had just cracked a new helmet that I bought to replace my old cracked helmet... I don't crack helmets all the time, but at that time it sure felt like it. I spelled it weird to make it stand out a little


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*used to own*

a Jeep Grand Wagoneer (ugly orange color) with fake woody sides and rectangular headlights, the family truckster, so the nickname seemed appropiate.


----------



## MTB-5O (Mar 11, 2005)

*Combination of my two favorite things......*

MTB = Mountain Biking and.....5O (five oh) = Law Enforcement.

Luckily, I am also on our bike patrol and get to ride weather permitting.


----------



## K-Zero (Jan 14, 2004)

My first name is Keijiro, which is pronounced Kay-gee-ro = K-Zero

When I was in fifth grade one of the older kids was making fun of my name and started calling me "K-0". I didn't like it at the time, but it kinda grew on me.

K-Zero


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

*you can all stop wondering now*

Well. Maternal grandmother's name was Kathleen. My mother's name was Kathleen Patricia.

Mom wanted to name her two daughters Kathleen and Patricia. However, mom's sister had a daughter first, who became Kathleen. Hence, something close to it, Christine.

This caused a near nervous breakdown in nursery school when we had to learn how to write our names. I cried when I realized I couldn't spell my own name......hey, it's got nine freakin' letters!!


----------



## Homebrew (Jan 2, 2004)

Self explanatory...


----------



## preparation_h (Feb 1, 2004)

*nuff said!*

too many jalapenos!


----------



## KonaMan (Jan 19, 2004)

*Started off as BuckMan*

As in my penchant for Starbucks (or fourbuks as some may say). In fact, upon my arrival at Lee's condo for the '98 Whistler gathering, Big Dave was so kind to point me in the direction of the nearest one (like I need help finding them!).

I bought a Kona and morphed the name on mtbr to KonaMan.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Self-explanatory, right?

Well, not really. It came about way back in my skateboarding days of the late 70s, and is simply first initial, last name.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Ice cream pint. Fits in a couple of ways, my penchant for ice cream and my size.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

The Weasel said:


> All the hot chicks tell me to "get lost you %$&*ing little weasel"


pretty funny


----------



## dtrek4500 (May 7, 2004)

well mine is also pretty easy to figure out. It stands for Daves-trek-4500.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Shiver Me timbers...love pirates...acutually during a bad wind storm the planks of wood would whistle....so the timbers would be shivering....Shiver me Timbers and also i love my Shiver fork


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Possible New Handle*



Homebrew said:


> Self explanatory...


Hmm, I just thought of a new handle for myself - LotsBrewing.


----------



## smiley (Jan 22, 2004)

*Smiley*

Not much of a story..just always smiling...

It was first tagged during High School football playing QB
(quaterbacks date cheerleaders = smile)
Then I started playing iron man ball (both offense and defense) and a couple of LB's used to laugh at me cause when I went to hit someone I was smiling (apparently intimidating!)

Then came Jimi Hendrix, LedZep, Black Sabbath, Alice Cooper, AC~DC, Iron Maiden, Metallica, Pink floyd, Aerosmith (pre-Perm.Vacation), ahh drugs and rocknroll cant have one without the other.....

So basically high School was Football, Sex, drugs, and Rock n Roll ...did I mention cheerleaders = smile
note: I attended a Catholic High School...Kilts (if you could call them that) =Smile

I never expected to live past 25 and here I am...still smiling. come to think of it still dating a cheerleader...=smile

Cheers

Smiley


----------



## DoctorJD (Jan 15, 2004)

*DoctorJD...*

DoctorJD:
First off, not a real doctor. Doctor J.D. is a nickname I got playing a "pick-up" basketball game. My name is John David but most people just call me JD. During a game I made this, way-over-my-head (I was marginal at best) drive to the basket and one of my buddies said, "Damn, nice move Doctor J.....D". Hence, DoctorJD.


----------



## TwistedCrank (Aug 6, 2004)

Name translates into "Vietnamesse Whale Reproduction Festival" from a Yugoslavian novel about the adolescent coming age in the late 1920's. 

I just changed the spelling ever so slightly so that's why you might not get it right away.


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

*trailnut either i like trails or am a nutcase on a trail: you decide *

when on any trail i am careful to be courteous as we share the trail that i so much enjoying being on.

when we're backpacking (love my La Sportiva Makalu boots) on trails some times my friendly hello to passersby gets odd stares...not at the fishing poles i got strapped to side of my pack, but perhaps from the traditiopnal recurve bow (Martin Hunter made from maple & cocobolo hardwoods) or from my rifle (only on a National Wilderness trails) case (locked in) that i have strapped along the other side of my REI internal frame pack.

while i'm a mountain bike trail nut fore and foremost, i am also a backpacker. I like riding or camping cooking 'n eating or shooting trail photos, but i also enjoy launching my turkey feathered cedar arrows into dead tree stumps or bustin' rock slabs or pinecones with my rifle, wayyyyy off trail where it's both safe and legal, on a bueatiful secluded wooded glen in a National Wilderness.

i was Boy Scout, as a youth: "Be Prepared" is a great motto to liveby when trekking on the primitive outdoors. Paid off once recently, when we rescued a young child who had wonderred off into the woods (to pee? don't know why) in the middle of night from his family's backpacking tent...we orgainized a search out there..and got lucky and found the boy stranded & dehydrated (but safe) on a trail, at around 9800' elevation.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

**rt* =*

maybe short for "really tiny" or "red truck" or "round torso" or could just be my first & middle initial. pretty clever, eh? 

i registered as rt under the old format and when mtbr changed over to the new format it wouldn't let me re-register as rt so i added the * at either end.

rt


----------



## Darkan (Mar 20, 2004)

D A R...my initials...and I'm Canadian so, kan (it just looks cooler with a k)


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

Deeply clever and original conflation of my first and last names. As for my avatar and signature lines, they're just what came to mind when I was trying to think of something.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Its just a simple play on my name-Marty- that I was christened with back when I worked at QBP by Pintz Guzzled. And I happen to really like martini's...


----------



## 11 Bravo (Mar 12, 2004)

My Army MOS. 11B is Infantry.


----------



## fish man (Aug 26, 2004)

had a gary fisher when i joined, hence fish, and then just man on the end. and ta-da.
I Am The Internet is my band, and the snow really is gone!


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

GuruAtma is a name that was given to me by a Sikh yogi I used to study kundalini with. In Sanskrit (and Gurmukhi, Hindi, etc.) guru = teacher, and atma = soul.

It's a unique enough name that I can use it as a handle on most sites.


----------



## p0Ke'[email protected] (Apr 13, 2004)

*Slow and slower......*

When I started biking 5 years ago, at the age of 57, my then 7 year-old daughter was proficient at skateboarding, roller-blading, soccer, and biking. I was failing miserably at keeping up with her at the in-door skating rink.... most other parents were astounded that I was even trying, and were secretly wishing I would crash and give it up, so that their own decisions to just sit and watch their children would be justified.

She was also into Japanese animation, namely "PoKe'mon". One day we were biking some singletrack, and she was blasting up and down hills and pretty much staying ahead and out of sight. At a carb break, she simply said " Dad, I know you're trying, but you act more like a pokey man".

So I guess the title just stuck. My riding buds don't see enough improvement in my stamina or speed for me to change my handle to "FastTimesAtRidgemontHi".......


----------



## Carter Taylor (Jan 15, 2004)

*accountability...*

with the anonymity of the net. I always figured if I used my real name, it would keep me from getting too stupid online. Easy to remember also.


----------



## zuk88 (Feb 16, 2005)

It's from my other passion...1988 Suzuki Samurai rockcrawler


----------



## Kallisti (Feb 15, 2005)

*to the prettiest one...*

Kallisti is a word from the Greek language. It may be translated as "for the most beautiful one" or "to the prettiest one."

In Greek mythology, this word was inscribed on the Golden Apple of Discord by Eris, and rolled into a wedding celebration where the goddesses Hera, Athena, and Aphrodite began to quarrel as to who was the intended recipient. Paris was chosen to mediate, and gave the Apple to Aphrodite. This choice was recounted as the legendary start of the Trojan War.

The word Kallisti, written on a golden apple, is a principal symbol of Discordianism.


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Mar 28, 2005)

Mine is almost self explanatory.....

My name is Ray and I am from South Africa.


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

really self explanitory here.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm a Registered Nurse, working in an ICU. 

Scrubs are very comfortable, in and out of work. 

There ya go.


----------



## 514Climber (Mar 7, 2004)

*5.14*

is the hardest thing I climbed.

In the United States, rockclimbs are graded in roughly three different ways:

1) for aid climbing - A0, A1, A2 (sometimes you will see a + or a - symbol after the number)

2) for bouldering - V0, V1, V2...

3) for roped freeclimbing (the climber only uses the rope to catch a fall; all upward movement must ONLY be done by using the features on the rock) - 5.0, 5.1, etc

If anyone is that curious, Google Yosemite Decimal System for more info.


----------



## Pelon (Dec 7, 2004)

*Not complicated at all*

My wife is Hispanic, I am totaly bald ( shaved head: nothing sinister mostly bald anyway )
and the kids always want to know why I am being so difucult.

Pelon: Mexican for without hair,bald ,and with a slight variation diffucult.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*= Last Name*

Freshman year in High School I was in JROTC.
My old friends used *Sam* & the new JROTC friends only knew me as *Hollis*.
I thought it was extremely funny to hear both used equally.
When I 1st started posting, Passion reminded me of High School. 

I wish I could come up with something as clever as Alloy Nipples 

Sincerely
Samuel Hollis


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

514Climber said:


> is the hardest thing I climbed.
> 
> In the United States, rockclimbs are graded in roughly three different ways:
> 
> ...


damn. i'll bow down now. 5.14 is crazy. stuccoed walls have more texture and grip opportunities, no?


----------



## revrnd (Aug 13, 2004)

I was between my summer job & starting an apprenticeship. I had 4 months of downtime. The father of 2 of my buddies figured since I din't drink, smoke or chase skirts like the rest of the guys we hung out with, I should go to bible college. Then he tagged me w/ reverend & the rev as nicknames. That was back in '80. When I got a personalized plate for my car in '85, we could only use 6 letters. I shortened reverend to REVRND. It's my username on other sites as well.


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

When I came up with the name I rode a red Klein Mantra. I tried the handle yiddishkike for a while but clever as it was, most people didnt like it (Imagine that ).


----------



## neveride (Feb 7, 2004)

Back when I worked in a bike shop, every one assumed that I rode all the time and was in some kind of fantastic shape. But since I was usually working 50 to 60 hour weeks, plus I'm an artist (now full time artist), I hardly ever rode my bike. Since I left the bike industry, I actually ride all the time, but I kept the moniker.


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

It's Swahili for "khunt" and this one time at band camp there was this chick and I, well, it's all a bit complicated.


----------



## fattireb (Jun 17, 2004)

my bikes have fat tires - name is brian 

my riding buddies call me fatty b - fits also


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*"Rainman"*

I have had this nickname for many years. It came about originally when an old guy who used to ride a beat up roadster around my suburb with a speech impediment called me "rainman" in an attempt at pronouncing my first name. It sorta stuck to me, and my friends started calling me "Rainman" too.

The old guy was called "honk-honk" by all us kids because he used to call out 'honk-honk' when you were in his way. He rode an old speedwell bicycle for years and years. Then one day, when I was in my teens, I noticed that honk-honk wasn't around anymore. He had been struck by a car and killed. That was a sad day, I didn't realise how much a part of the local scene he had been until he was gone.

In rememberance of him, I adopted the nickname permanently, and even named my business Rainman Repairs in honour of his efforts to say my name those many long years ago. I still remember him fondly, riding along on his old speedwell with his pants tucked into his socks, calling "honk-honk" as he pedalled by...


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

rt--You just didn't ask


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

scrublover said:


> I'm a Registered Nurse, working in an ICU.
> 
> Scrubs are very comfortable, in and out of work.
> 
> There ya go.


Ha! Back in Australia we used to call the bush or forest "scrub". So I though....


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

LOL! Man you have a weird sense of humour!


----------



## Shawn595 (Dec 19, 2004)

I have a very common name and Shawn595 is the best I could do with one the larger free email providers. Certainly not original but it does provide a little privacy.

I also post to other boards (TechIMO) as Scott Tiger. I got that name because I was surfing the web in an Oracle training class late one night when I joined there. (Scott's the default user name and Tiger is the password for a default Oracle install.)


----------



## Hecubus (Jan 12, 2004)

Easy, I was registering for the forums and had no idea what handle to pick. The Kids in the Hall were playing on TV and they were doing the Evil Hecubus skit. So I said, ok, I'll be Evil Hecubus, whatever, except there were no spaces allowed and just put Hecubus. Very deep meaning, I know. I've wanted to change it to some other ideas later but really don't care anymore.


----------



## Burpee (Jan 7, 2004)

Absolutely nothing. The first word that popped into my head when I had to re-register.


----------



## VTT (May 26, 2004)

VTT is French for Mountain Biking (Velo Tout Terrain) and the little guy in the avatar is one of the hero of childhood cartoon books (Asterix from "Asterix & Obelix")


----------



## Jack Hass (Jun 27, 2004)

My name is Jackson Hass

Thanks Mom and Dad.


----------



## SSteve00 (Dec 9, 2004)

*It's my car*

I autocross a street modified 2000 Camaro SS and have used the handle for everything from car clubs to here.


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

*english + history=*

A college student in an english Shakespeare class along with 2 courses in European History means i took the first name tht came to mind, then threw in a slightly portuguese spin and ran it up he flagpole...Dompedro3... (or Don Pedro from Much ado about nothing)


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

Been using it since the BBS days, remember those? 1200 baud modems? It was just a handle that I used to remain anonomous.


----------



## loonyOne (Dec 25, 2003)

Not that I post here often...heck, I don't think I ever have. I hadta do some reading here and thought I would inject myself into the Passion forum.

'loony' is really close to my last name, Loonan. I have heard EVERY 'loony' joke/nickname/cartoon reference so many times that it has become second nature. Everyone tries and tries to make a new one, but there aren't any left...kids are the most ruthless people. Not that I ever really minded, thinking back, some were just plain funny.

'one' because I mostly ride single speed, so that fits . I really love the movie "The Matrix", and that Neo was 'The One'...for this reason or other. This fits me also for many reasons that don't need to be addressed in this forum.

There you have it. I am the Loony One of most of the people I am usually around. I do crazy, and lots of times, stupid things for not really any reason. I love to laugh out loud...maybe it sometimes sounds like a loon, maybe not. I guess you can interpret it in many different ways, and most of them fit.

The "Resident Crackpot" gag...Again, that is something that doesn't need to be discussed in this forum.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Jan 12, 2004)

All my homies know me as Duckman because I have rubber ducks on each of my bikes and just about everywhere else. That came shortly after the birth of my son and I took one of his rubber ducks and zip-tied it to my bike to remind me to "keep it real". 

It kinda blossomed from there. 

When I first registered here, there was already a Duckman so I chose the name of my alter ego. 

Darkwing Duck.


----------



## 514Climber (Mar 7, 2004)

*Well, I'm sure...*



SlowSSer said:


> damn. i'll bow down now. 5.14 is crazy. stuccoed walls have more texture and grip opportunities, no?


you would mtb circles around me.

If the wall is dead vertical, then yes, the holds would have to be rather thin in order to be in the 13 or 14 range.

However, as the sport of rockclimbing evolved in the early 90's, climbers began to look at steep overhanging stuff. And because the angle is so much steeper, the holds can be *relatively* larger to be rated 13 or harder.

And, in northern Utah, that describes the great majority of the 5.14s.

I specialize in steep limestone (45 degrees or more overhanging): the holds are *relatively * larger but, due to the angle, you are fighting gravity that much harder. It's a more brutal, muscular form of climbing. (I'm built closer to a middleweight boxer as opposed to an underfed badminton player - the ideal build for a rock rat)

On a first ascent I ticked several years ago, the route begins by climbing out of a cave for about 25 feet; however, you only gain 3 feet in elevation. Then the angle becomes less severe at about 40 degrees overhanging.

Does this mean a dead vertical 5.14 is beyond me? Of course not. I plan on visiting Bend, Oregon to climb at Smith Rocks where it's hard and dead vertical. It's just a matter of dropping 8-10 pounds of unnecessary muscle and making peace with the fact that I will go to bed every night with blood blisters on the tips of my fingers.

Oh yeah, I hear the riding in Bend ain't too shabby either...


----------



## mateoway (Aug 24, 2004)

*pinchy mateoway*

my mexican buddies say it means real cool dude


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

Cucucachu said:


> Some people just use their name or initials but others mean something I can't phathom. What does yours mean?.


Stray bullet in Japanese.


----------



## yogreg (Dec 23, 2003)

My Grandfather used to call my attention by saying...YO Greg!

I have been known to have my head in the clouds not paying attention.


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

It's the James Militarized Zone... or just short for James.

I used it a while in college, then had a friend who was on a carrier ask me "So you're the James Militarized Zone?" And it stuck.

JmZ

The tag line is even easier. Used to read lots, post very little.



Cucucachu said:


> Some people just use their name or initials but others mean something I can't phathom. What does yours mean?
> 
> For example, mine comes from a laugh about dear friend who's life was cut short during the summer after we graduated from high school. During our senior year of high school, a group of us would drive around listening to the Beatles - Magical Mystery Tour album on cassette tape. We wore that tape out! On the last song, "I am the Walrus", John Lennon wrote Goo Goo Ga Joob. During our senior promm they played that song at his request and we over heard our dear friend singing Coo Coo Ca Choo while dancing with his hot date. How do ya dance to that song anyway? The group of us never laughed so hard and hastled him about it into the summer. (It was a "had to be there" thing).
> Its been more than 20 years since his passing. Most of us continued into college together and into a similar industry (aviaton) but, for the most part, went our separate ways. We loosely keep in touch to talk about marriages, divorces and kids but never seem to talk about our departed friend. So, I use Cu-cu-ca-chu as a fond rememberance to a dear friend when sharing my passion.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

this topic should be a sticky--we've been through this before.

what I'm affiliated with, my riding speed as compared to many , I ride.


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

When I lived in San Fran the guys I surfed with called me the Aussie longboader. The avatar is from the movie "Endless Summer".


----------



## mezcalhead (Feb 5, 2004)

Mine would be the title of a Swervedriver album.


----------



## Grendel (Sep 2, 2004)

I've used this handle since my Quake playing days... happens to be the title of one of my favorite comic books (and main bad guy), and the main adversary in "Beowulf", one of my favorite pieces of literature.


----------



## Darkan (Mar 20, 2004)

514Climber said:


> On a first ascent I ticked several years ago, the route begins by climbing out of a cave for about 25 feet; however, you only gain 3 feet in elevation. Then the angle becomes less severe at about 40 degrees overhanging..


Hey Andy...is that Supertweak in Logan Canyon?


----------



## SwissBuster (Jan 19, 2004)

notaknob said:


> He said "what a knob" and I asked him what he meant. He said a "a knob, like a doorknob, can only perform one function."


He was being kind. "Knob" is abbreviated from "knob-end", British slang for penis. Its equivalent to saying "what a d1ck-head". Although the "one function" explanation works either way.

I think "notaknob" is a pretty good handle, though.


----------



## 514Climber (Mar 7, 2004)

*Nope*



Darkan said:


> Hey Andy...is that Supertweak in Logan Canyon?


Supertweak was done first by another salt lake climber.

The 14a I did is just to the left of it: "Full Slugfest" (the easier variation, Slugfest, is 13d)

The first ascent I did is to the *left * of that: "Left for Dead" Just look for the obvious roof that follows a crack system. My variation clears the roof and takes the left (harder) line. I thought that one might go at 14a as well. Unfortunately, it's around 13d.

Great to hear from you, by the way! Hope all is well in Logan.


----------



## Hjalti (Jan 22, 2004)

*Old Norse Name*

I used to do a lot of reenacting, periods ranging from the battle of Maldon (991AD) to the US Civil war. Hjalti is a viking name lifted from Hrolf Kraki's Saga that just sort of fit back then. It means hilt (as in sword hilt). About half of my friends still call me that. Everyone else calls me John.


----------



## Chris130 (Mar 28, 2005)

*Hello Kitty... You are killin me.....*

Wow... "Eazsmeeshie, japanesie....." Whatever.....

Lifesaver, thanks =)

Cheers, Hydro


----------



## Chris130 (Mar 28, 2005)

*Have a nut!*

Good luck with all that name-calling-research.

Love, peace, and chicken grease.... Hydro


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

jl said:


> rt--You just didn't ask


doh! i knew there was something i should have done. 

rt


----------



## Hardtail in Georgia (Dec 19, 2003)

Simple really, I ride a hardtail and I live in Georgia. It's also unique enough I can use it just about anywhere.

Tucker


----------



## endo verendo (Jan 13, 2004)

Self explanatory.


----------



## Potential Roadkill (Nov 5, 2004)

*I commute*

I commute in the NVA/DC area, therefore, I am always potential roadkill.


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

514Climber said:


> you would mtb circles around me.
> 
> If the wall is dead vertical, then yes, the holds would have to be rather thin in order to be in the 13 or 14 range.
> 
> ...


thanks for the elaboration.
yes- take bikes and climbing gear to bend/smith. definitely not shabby.


----------



## MUD KING (Mar 10, 2005)

I LOVE MUD!!! King is part of my last name.


----------



## mrwizard (May 27, 2004)

My name goes back to a game called Tempus Irae (or something like that), it was basically an early version of Quake. I used "Bad Magic" for quite a while, and somebody ended up hijacking that screen name so I switched to Mr.Wizard. Simple, really.


----------



## SilverSpot (Apr 23, 2004)

My handle is about as original as they get - I ride a *Silver* 5 *Spot*. Sorry, no relation to the butterfly.


----------



## bob (Jan 14, 2004)

*It's my name.*

It's my name.


----------



## Locust (Jan 16, 2004)

*from here*

I was reading a post here, which is about all I do, and I read something about Mtnbikers being like locusts. Apparently we destroy the land and leave a path of destruction. Just seemed like a good handle.
The avatar is from the coolest show ever and the sig. is cause I'm a Buckeye trying to figure these Texans out


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

My name is Steve and my IQ is 71..... or was 71 my shoe size... I can never remember.


----------



## VA2SLOride (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm from Virginia, moved 2 San Luis Obispo, and I ride. I think that about sums it up.....


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

mine is very fathomable. The initials to my name, which i shall not disclose


----------



## Mr. GT (Jan 17, 2004)

Mr. GT

at one point all the bikes i ownd were GT's so i was refered to as Mr.GT


----------



## Master Shake (Mar 6, 2005)

...it means I RULE YOU!


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

*I like Calvin and Hobbes*

I have yet to find a cartoon that even comes close to being that funny


----------



## BontyRider (Feb 18, 2004)

*Cuz I don't ride a Bontrager*

At the time I registered, I rode a Bontrager.
Now I don't.
Yeah my handle sucks.


----------



## Piper (Aug 15, 2004)

Until recently, my 'other' passion was flying a 1968 Piper Cherokee 180D. The plane is gone now, but I'm too lazy to come up with a new name.
'Let them eat cake' because I ride a GF Cake 3 DLX
The avitar is Special Ed because I'll imitate his 'Yaaaaay!' whenever one of my riding buddies does something stupid or silly.


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm a female racer. I like to think I have a sunny disposition... Sunny was already taken, so I added the racegirl.
While "ADHDbikergirl" is probably more accurate, I like Sunny better.


----------



## datako (Aug 27, 2004)

Datako = business name


----------



## 9W6VX (Jul 25, 2004)

Mine is my ham radio call sign.

9W6 indicates which country/region I'm from and the VX is my personalized call sign. I chose VX because my first portable rubber ducky rig was a Yaesu VX-5R!

73.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

*rt* said:


> maybe short for "really tiny" or "red truck" or "round torso" or could just be my first & middle initial. pretty clever, eh?
> 
> i registered as rt under the old format and when mtbr changed over to the new format it wouldn't let me re-register as rt so i added the * at either end.
> 
> rt


So the asterisks were incidental? I thought they represented pompons that you were holding in the air.


----------



## grannyannie (Jun 5, 2004)

a jest by given by friends, somehow related to my penchant for falling asleep at early hours, and my unfailing (but unintentional) ability to drive atleast the speed limit-if not slower- at all times.

it goes like this:
"Hey Granny, the speed limit is 55, you're going 40......"
"Hey Granny, it's only 9 oclock, come have another beer, you really can't be going to bed"

hmmm....once a geek, always a geek.


----------



## xray_ed (Oct 9, 2004)

*It's a job*

I expose people to ionizing radiation for a living. It's always loads of fun to mess with someone's DNA molecules!


----------



## Mr Bling (Jan 15, 2005)

Accident prone: I was telling a friend that I would get a month of skiing this year and she called me accident prone which is not too far from reality...

former screen name was FASTCASH: my name is Etienne and when I am in the US people call me ATM hence Fastcash.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

Cucucachu said:


> Some people just use their name or initials but others mean something I can't phathom. What does yours mean?


Forkboy is a song by a band called LARD. I picked it up back in my good 'ol ARMY days, and have been using it as a moniker online for about 11 years now.

It was either that or RumpleMintz. The only other nickname of significance I have picked up over the years. The story behind that one is much more embarrasing though.


----------



## Squirrely1 (Jan 15, 2004)

*Back when I*

used to be kindda fast (I guess), my buds where always calling me Squirrel. "You ever try chasing a Squirrel through the woods", became the catch phrase. And of course Squirrel was taken so Squirrely1 fit.

Peace


----------



## bulletboy (Sep 6, 2004)

*I am bulletboy,*

Because I my favorite bike is my Bullit, and I am always off the front on the downhills.
...Faster than a speeding bullet...
blah blah blah.  
I am less than fast on the uphills, the bike wieghs in at 41 pounds.
Lets just say its durable...


----------



## KgB (Jan 13, 2004)

*well I could tell you but I would have to kill you.*

fortunately I was given really cool initials by my parents.
And the need for intense therapy but that's another story.


----------



## MrXC (Jan 14, 2004)

Mine dates back to high school when I ran track and cross country. On of the "cool" things to try and do on the team was letter in the Mile Relay (MR), Cross Country (XC) and be named Captain so the right sleeve of your letter jacket would read "MR XC CAPT." I did and while in hind sight its kind of corny thought it would make a good MTBR handle.

Mike


----------



## X'd Out (Dec 28, 2003)

I got mine when I first purchase a road bike after riding a XC mountain bike for many years. It was a play on words. i.e I was now riding a road bike because I had had enough XC riding or because I was " X'd Out"

Needless to say I still ride my mountain bike just as much or even a little more than my road bike.

X'd Out


----------



## Hardline (Jan 16, 2004)

Mine comes from a country song I heard. Sung by Willie Nelson.Whisky for my men beer for my horses. There is a line in there"you gotta saddle up your boys and draw a hardline". I try to live my life by the meaning of word hardline in this song. I pretty much do not let anything get under my skin unless it is on my list of major no nos.


----------



## Scubee (Apr 11, 2004)

Scubee (sounds like Scooby)

I ride a scuba yellow Santa Cruz Juliana SL. I built it up with all black hardware whenever possible - black rims and spokes, bars, stem, post etc. They didn't make my fork in black though  

Then I found some bee and wasp bike socks and a bee bandana all being yellow and black matching my bike colors. So "Scubee" came from my color scheme.

Plus Scooby Doo is cool!


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

This has been my internet nickname for 12 years. Started as an online character in a RPG/AD&D thing. People also call me this in real life too, because people have trouble remembering my first name.

Oh yea and I like devilled ham.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

It is obvious if you know. If you don't know I'm not telling.


----------



## Chubbs (Jan 15, 2004)

Mines pretty obvious...


----------



## NYKRINDFW (Nov 11, 2004)

NYKRINDFW = New Yorker in Dallas/Fort Worth


----------



## sidney (Feb 8, 2005)

Sidney was my riding buddy golden retriever. She was a repeat off leash offender on Jefferson County Open Space trails and was layed to rest (not literally) on Dakota Ridge, her favorite run, on 1/3/2002. Next time you are riding in Morrison, particularly near Red Rocks, yell out "good girl sid".

By the way...she was named after Sid Barrett of Pink FLoyd.


----------



## mcseforsale (Feb 14, 2004)

*Story:*

Decided to get my MCSE when I had my first kid. Didn't want the company to pay for it so's I could blackmail the boss into a raise.

Finished it in 6 weeks. Went to my boss and asked for a merit raise and he said no. Said that the only way he could give me a raise for getting my MCSE was if the COMPANY PAID FOR IT????!!!

I walked out saying something like, "Ok, now I'm for sale".

Next off to Monster.com and it seemed to fit. MCSEFORSALE became email, online shopping, etc. I just never changed it. If you see it, chances are, it's meeeeee.

AJ


----------



## dsully575 (Feb 23, 2004)

My initials and an old nickname---I idolized John Wayne as a kid---so I used to hear it all the time. Not so much anymore, but it's easy to remember so what the heck.

Plus, I still love to watch old John Wayne movies


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Cuz Brado is my name-o*

and i'm an ID iot


----------



## <sL4yEr>RuLz (Apr 24, 2004)

I don't even listen to Slayer, but I hear they rule!


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

I bought Rino 120 GPS's for myself and kids. The Rino lets you track the location of the other Rinos on the screen and shows their tracks. Everyone has an icon and a name. Since I was moving around a screen with dotted lines I thought of the Pacman video game and that became my handle.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I saw "mrs linoleum" on another forum and went from there.

the avatar is me run through some photoshop filter.

formica


----------



## OGDHr (Jan 13, 2004)

*So do I*



zenorb said:


> I so wish I could un-read that.


I don't think I could tell that story, and I certainly wish I didn't read it...ewwwwww!

Mine...easy. OG, Old Guy, Original Gangsta, Oh God
DH'r, what I do better than Climb'r


----------



## Stinky Wiz (Jan 27, 2004)

Stinky Wizzlecheeks was the character who sung the "Happy Happy Joy Joy" song of Ren & Stimpy fame. 

I was a huge fan & still use lingo from the show in my daily life. It got forcefully shortened by one of the better motorcycle road-racing games back in the day (GP500?) & I liked the sound of it. 

The Shaven Yak is my Avitar but I could easily swap 'im for Mr. Horse if I could find a good image that fit!


----------



## Chubbs (Jan 15, 2004)

VTT said:


> VTT is French for Mountain Biking (Velo Tout Terrain) and the little guy in the avatar is one of the hero of childhood cartoon books (Asterix from "Asterix & Obelix")


Love the avatar, brings back some memories of being a kid. I lived in Africa when I was 6 and 7 and Asterix and Obelix were the only comics/cartoon books we could find, I had a ton of em..


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Another self-explanatory name*

Before I registered as a user I had visited the site a few times and stumbed across the Clydesdales forum. I thought it was pretty amusing that MTBers had a befitting name for folks like me that go into the 200+ lb category, so I took it as my name.

Clyde

a.k.a. "Bob"


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

*Upchuck*

Used to race XC on a Chuck CR-HT. Not many know about the Southern California frame that Darren of RCR/Romic shocks used to produce. It was a great race bike.

Anyway, while on the race course since I was the only one riding a Chuck, spectators would yell out comments like:
"Go Chuck, Go!"

At one race a group of drunken spectators were harrassing all of the riders as we went by. They couldn't come up with anything better than "What's up, Chuck?!" Everybody thought that sounded pretty funny so they called me Upchuck.

The name is even more appropriate since I started riding singlespeed...after every climb I feel like I'm going to...


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Disturbing indeed...*



chidDONG said:


> Interesting and disturbing story...here goes...
> 
> My real name is Ricky, not Richard (thanks mom and dad  ). Friends in highschool used to call me Chid (short for richCHID) just to annoy me. Well (here comes the disturbing part) one of my friends found a home video of his parents having sex and in it, his father (whose real name was Richard) was refered to by his mother as chiddong (get it? chid's dong...how clever). Anyway, long story short, when he came in that Monday my nickname had now evolved into chiddong. He was obviously a sick individual to actually watch a vid of his parents so I never paid much attention...anywho, when I was in college and needed an e-mail account that was the first thing that I typed in that wasn't already taken so its been my handle ever since. Its an interesting story to tell to business associates! Real conversation starter.


Funny as hell, but still disturbing


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

Stinky Wiz said:


> Stinky Wizzlecheeks was the character who sung the "Happy Happy Joy Joy" song of Ren & Stimpy fame.
> 
> I was a huge fan & still use lingo from the show in my daily life. It got forcefully shortened by one of the better motorcycle road-racing games back in the day (GP500?) & I liked the sound of it.
> 
> The Shaven Yak is my Avitar but I could easily swap 'im for Mr. Horse if I could find a good image that fit!


Good Ol' Stinky! I forgot about him. I've been known to sing the entire "Log" song only to receive some rather strange looks


----------



## applegreenheckler (Feb 26, 2005)

mine's my bike, very unoriginal but fitting for these boards i guess


----------



## Big Blue (Jan 18, 2004)

It was a nickname a couple of college friends came up with while bowling.

I figured it still fit when it came to MTBR - though I'm not particularly tall (5'-10"), I am particularly fat (235# on a good day), and I had a [too] large blue Heckler for a while. Still not tall, still not skinny, the current bike is also blue (but a better fit at 18"), and I absolutely love, love, love, love, love my Michigan Wolverines. Big Blue says Go Blue!

- Carlos


----------



## Severum (Sep 9, 2003)

fishy, fishy, fishy


----------



## JRUSHE (Oct 25, 2004)

Mine's just a nickname - just my last name shortened (the way you pronounce it at least)...nothing unique.


----------



## Fat Jeff (Jan 17, 2004)

Fat Jeff...well I AM around 300#...and that my friends is round.

A play On NOFX's Fat Mike...who really isn't that fat...well, last time I saw at least...


----------



## lot8con8 (Jul 5, 2004)

*Hey....*



Homebrew said:


> Self explanatory...


.... has that blow-off tube ever got plugged and your carbouy blown up. Only seen pictures where this has happended.

JG


----------



## lot8con8 (Jul 5, 2004)

*Hey....*



Homebrew said:


> Self explanatory...


.... has that blow-off tube ever got plugged and your carbouy blown up. Only seen pictures where this has happened.

JG


----------



## lot8con8 (Jul 5, 2004)

lot8con8 = lot 8 concession 8 = my piece of rural property heaven.


JG


----------



## mtbidwell (Apr 7, 2005)

*Mtbidwell*

MTB duh Bidwell - Last name- and there is a mountain in Colorado some relatives have a cabin on called Bidwell Mountain.


----------



## Enoch (Jun 12, 2004)

*It's Not My Name*

Genesis 5:24 And Enoch walked with God: and he was not, for God took him.


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

*aardvark*

"Earthpig" is the literal translation of the Afrikaans word "aardvark." Back in college, the B-league intramural teams of my fraternity were always called the "Earthpigs," because the teams were always comprised of all the big, fat, hairy, obnoxious drunk guys in the house who were neither athletic nor attractive (like myself). Our motto was "we may be fat, but we're slow."


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Not much to it. My last name includes Duck in it. 

Duck


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

*2 batches of kids*

It is probably pretty obvious...I share my sad tale with many out there. I used to ride a lot. I used to be skinny and fast. I used to be single.

That was then, this is now. 2 sets of twins, 9 year old girls and 4 year old boys. And my lovely wife, whom I also love dearly.

Now there is more soccer and Costco runs and home repair than there is riding. Hence the name.

And no time to screw around with an avatar either.


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

twouareks

two u = W
ar = R
eks = X

I made it up a few years ago when I really wanted one, and I thought of 2UAREKS as a license plate. But, alas, I'm poor, so I don't have one. I also thought of ARESSIX, for an Audi RS6, cause I really wanted one of those too. Still do.

Ich fahre Fahrräder = I ride bicycles in Deutsch.


----------



## endurowanker (Mar 22, 2004)

i used to ride a specialized enduro. and i suck(ed), hence "wanker"


----------



## zilla (Dec 31, 2003)

zilla is hebrew for crank addict


----------



## wldtrky101 (Mar 31, 2005)

My wife says it means I drink too much


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

*I'm an indentured servant of the govt...*

commo = I work in the communications field and soulja = in the Army, soldier with "Soul" whatever that means...


----------



## Ichabod (Jan 6, 2004)

Cucucachu said:


> Some people just use their name or initials but others mean something I can't phathom. What does yours mean?


I joined this here message board thingy around the time the movie Sleepy Hollow came out. I bear an uncanny resemblance to Johnny Depp. It's truly amazing. If I had it to do all over again I'd choose CaptainJackSparrow. 
Ichabod is also an acronym for something, but right now it slips my mind.
This is my post for 2005, second quarter.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Iron Maiden*

Their song " The Wickerman" ,the "1" on the end was a must as "Wickerman" was apparently taken alsready.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

lot8con8 said:


> lot8con8 = lot 8 concession 8 = my piece of rural property heaven.
> 
> JG


Haha my property in Ontario was Lot 10 Concession12


----------



## alizhan (May 6, 2004)

*If anyone's still reading...*

When I was first attending college, usernames were dictated by the computer center, and were based on one's real name. The sys-progs all had nifty custom usernames, though, and for some reason I really wanted one too. So I whined until they let me choose my own username. Trouble was, I wasn't nearly clever enough to come up with something neat like "screampint" or "czardonic" that also was easy to type and had eight characters or less. So I just stuck that nifty "zh" phoneme (think "leisure") into my middle name, thinking that I would change it when I came up with something better. I'm still waiting. 

When registering for these forums, I considered using one of the nicknames given to me by friends and family ("bonkboy", "endofest", "faceplant", "roadrash", "pitifulposeur" . . . you get the idea  ), but in the end I just stuck with the original.


----------



## fat_weasel (Jan 9, 2005)

skeeter said:


> i picked skeeter, because it's one of my favorite "hillbilly" style names. my wife, although originally from the same region as i, spent 13 years or so in new york city, then moved back to ohio. while dating, i took her to some county fairs, a demolition derby or two, stuff like that, which was somewhat of a culture shock for her after big city life. i'm not into the opera, sitting at cafes, or fine dining. and supposedly, i have an accent. during this time i'd ask how she liked dating a hillbilly, and it's been our running joke since then.


skeet skeet skeet!


----------



## fat_weasel (Jan 9, 2005)

Cucucachu said:


> Some people just use their name or initials but others mean something I can't phathom. What does yours mean?
> 
> For example, mine comes from a laugh about dear friend who's life was cut short during the summer after we graduated from high school. During our senior year of high school, a group of us would drive around listening to the Beatles - Magical Mystery Tour album on cassette tape. We wore that tape out! On the last song, "I am the Walrus", John Lennon wrote Goo Goo Ga Joob. During our senior promm they played that song at his request and we over heard our dear friend singing Coo Coo Ca Choo while dancing with his hot date. How do ya dance to that song anyway? The group of us never laughed so hard and hastled him about it into the summer. (It was a "had to be there" thing).
> Its been more than 20 years since his passing. Most of us continued into college together and into a similar industry (aviaton) but, for the most part, went our separate ways. We loosely keep in touch to talk about marriages, divorces and kids but never seem to talk about our departed friend. So, I use Cu-cu-ca-chu as a fond rememberance to a dear friend when sharing my passion.


mmm...beer.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

Hi, my name is Eric, I've been enjoying "getting air" for 4 decades now, I've had quite a few bad landings....


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

*Welp, back in '98*

my cousin had one of those monkeys that danced and sang the Macarena. One day it really pissed him off, so we took it outside, smashed it on the ground a few times, then cut the bottom open, took all the electronics out of the inside, and then we'd use it as a hand puppet while driving. We called the monkey Jorge, and my hockey buds started calling me Jorge the Monkey, or Jorgemonkey for short. Now I use it most messageboards that I'm on.


----------



## AsianPersuasion (Aug 20, 2004)

In my circle of friends, I've always been the one sent in to negotiate for everything. And I usually get what I go for. So they tagged me with this nickname. Pretty much the same scenario on my job too. I AM THE CLOSER!!!


----------



## xcdemon (May 19, 2004)

Mellow Yellow said:


> Good Ol' Stinky! I forgot about him. I've been known to sing the entire "Log" song only to receive some rather strange looks


in one of my early blog entries, I made a comment something along the lines of "it's blog, it's blog, it's big, it's heavy, it's wood..." Nobody got it.
Me nickname... XC is what I ride, demonically is how I do it, and anonymity is fun.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

OT

How is the job search going?


----------



## xcdemon (May 19, 2004)

CraigH said:


> OT
> 
> How is the job search going?


slowly. Frustratingly so. Thanks for asking, though...


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

*Nuh-uh*



SwissBuster said:


> Although the "one function" explanation works either way.
> 
> .


By your definition, the knob-end has at least 2 functions.


----------



## Cygnus (Jan 7, 2004)

*the constellation*

I live in a northern latitude (alaska) and see this northern constellation, Cygnus, all the time. kind of a beautiful set of stars that draws my eye. maybe i'm doing too many night rides. kind of an unimaginative name, now that i think about it, and sounds like an old fart.


----------



## bungyfish (Apr 24, 2004)

*long thread..*

This thread is quite interesting, thanks for starting it.

bungy - worked in bungy as a JM for a few years, still love it.
fish - depends .... used to ride a Fisher... and I still drink a lot. Your call.

Most people I hang with these days have no idea what it means, old friends shorten it to fish.


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

I evolved years ago ... seems that I always had a wrench in hand, either breaking or fixing something - and in college just 'monkey wrenched' a little too much ... broke into the university underground tunnels to go skinny dippying in the school pool is one memorable incident...
I also lived next to a Lemur center so some classmates got to call me 'z'monkey' ... years later working in the tech field and mechanically inclined - French girlfriend called me 'zinzin' as in wizard - the two met and transmuted - wife now says I'd be zen if the house exploded/burned/quaked. Been using it for a decade all over the place..

Nice thread - of course those handles *I* wonder about haven't posted ....

*RT* - thought that the stars were your fun loving voice !


----------



## STinGa (Jan 14, 2004)

*Simple, like many others...*

I ride a soft-tail, Litespeed Unicoi, and I live in GA.


----------



## Wadsworth McStackton (Nov 15, 2004)

Mine's pretty self explanitory. On a bike trip to Southern Utah, I repetedly slammed myself into the ground off a reletivley small drop. I kept brushing the red UT dirt off of my body and would duplicate my previous attempt. It got to the point where my friends were trying to take my bike away from me. It was so bad it was comical. Wadsworth McStackton describes my one infamous day riding in Utah.


----------



## AFViper (Apr 11, 2005)

This ones pretty simple. I am in the Air Force, and I always used Viper before I joined the Air Force.


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

xcdemon said:


> in one of my early blog entries, I made a comment something along the lines of "it's blog, it's blog, it's big, it's heavy, it's wood..." Nobody got it.
> .


I got that one right off. The first time I saw that show, back in high school, I was practically convulsing I was laughing so hard.

I bet you'll all can't geuss what my name means. 

LEAST-CREATIVE-HANDLE-EVER!


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*Yes*

I'm rarely first anywhere.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

*uh...*

Unoriginality at its best.


----------



## MyPC8MyBrain (Mar 22, 2005)

*My PC Ate My Brain*

My job as an analyst is like a freakin 8-10 hour math test... with word problems. Sometimes I would come home brain dead and just stare off into space not wanting to think about anything. One day my GF asked "Honey, what's matter?. I told her that my computer ate my brain... and it stuck ever since.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i forget what mine stands for,,,,


----------



## OldFartYearRound (Mar 13, 2004)

Mine is pretty simple. 50 year-old pack-a-day smoker, wine drinker, who can kick the beejesus out of 90% of the posers out there, here in Illinois. My class 3 racing buddy (26) has a very humbling effect, however. Got me into standing up on climbs last year and I haven't looked back. Riding 5-7 days a week, marathon, sets my soul free. I totally agree with zenorb, I get into that "brain-dead" zone. Thinking of nothing, till thoughts of raping my wife creep in, usually about 2 miles from home. Oh, and she can cook, too!


----------



## mtbeagle (Jan 23, 2009)

I think mine looks like it says mt beagle, but it has nothing to do with dogs, it is Mtb Eagle, because I love to mountain bike, and I live in Eagle Mountain.


----------



## javelina1 (Mar 10, 2005)

Lots of these little devils in Arizona.

Javelina's!

Peccary - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Arebee = RB, short for Ralphy-Boy. Usually said with an Ed Norton impression. For you youngsters, I'm not talking about Fight Club Ed Norton, but Honeymooners Ed Norton.


----------



## Furball the Mystery Cat (May 18, 2007)

If I told you what it means, then it wouldn't be a mystery anymore.


----------



## Scottie5150 (Mar 10, 2004)

I'm the biggest Van Halen fan possibly on earth. 5150 is their (former) recording studio.. Derived from a LA CA police code. 
A buddy of mine had a girlfriend she called me Scottay and it stuck.. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Wild Wassa is a nickname that a couple of friends gave me, many years ago.

I like it.

Warren.


----------



## cheezwhip (Aug 6, 2004)

Hmm... Never saw this thread before, interesting stories here!


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Nothing exciting


----------



## cbd5600 (Jul 6, 2012)

My first initial "C", my wife's first initial "B", first initial of my last name "D" and our anniversary. 5/6/00


----------



## SurlyBuckeye (Sep 19, 2012)

Surly is a great adjective and I love their bikes. Buckeye bc i grew up in ohio and im an alum of The OhioState University..


----------



## nerofinis (Mar 17, 2011)

nero > me deceased rottweiler. finis > surname


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Ex took my initials and added ekanix because I was always fixing other peoples stuff. Cars, bikes, boats, whatever.


----------



## COFFEE IS LIFE (Aug 25, 2010)

I run on coffee and am a Starbucks gold card member.


----------



## Sno (Jan 7, 2013)

Snowman on all the forums I visit. recently last year I made it shorter to snow that was taken here. The handle came from the old movie the falcon and the snowman. I liked the flick and took the handle back in theearly days of BBS before forums, internet and fookbook LOL


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

B-Mac = "Baldy McHairline," a nickname given to me by 2 legal secretaries several years ago.


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

Mine is a very old and respected name. It means "the cattle are dying"
At least that's what I was told.


----------



## 65mph12 (Jan 31, 2012)

*A tribute to my brother*

Born in 19*65*, Initials *MPH*, died 20*12*.


----------



## bigbadwulff (Jan 18, 2012)

Wullf is a fly pattern used for fly fishing. Interesting is I never use one and many times spell the ending wrong wullf, wulff. Thought the name was a good play on words. Oh well...


----------



## JustJesus (Jan 9, 2013)

Picture, "My name is Bond, James Bond"

now,

"My name is Jesus, Just Jesus"


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Shaggy (Scooby Do)___*Z* oinks!
My daughter while_____*I* s
laughing on the_______*S* haggy
floor________________*C* overed
___________________*W* ith
___________________*G* oooooo?


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

<------- Self explanatory


----------



## AlwaysInjured (Mar 12, 2012)

*Couldn't think of anything better*

I spend a lot of time with various low-key injuries that basically hurt all the time but at a very low level, due to playing soccer (goalie), hockey (not goalie), lacrosse (everything), tennis (surprisingly enough, this is what messed up my shoulder to where I have to do PT for it!), obviously MTB, backyard football, etc. 
I'd like to change my screen name without making a whole new account, does anyone know how? Is it possible?


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Cucucachu said:


> Some people just use their name or initials but others mean something I can't phathom. What does yours mean?


Mine is my favorite Pixies song. oh, and I'm about 6'8" tall, too.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

My name. E Hightower

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## emptypockets (Dec 20, 2012)

sadly mine is what my bike does to me lol.....


----------



## FirstinLastout (Aug 22, 2012)

*Dawn Surf*

I spend as much time as possible driving the coast locally where I live in the hope of finding decent surf.:thumbsup:

My moniker is not necessarily an acurate description of my time spent in the water but I do try.


----------



## carverboy (Sep 5, 2009)

nick name from back in the day when I rode race boards.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

It's a nickname and a local t-shirt brand combined.


----------



## AlaskaStinson (Jun 3, 2012)

Live in Alaska, fly a Stinson Airplane. Started using it on airplane forums and just stuck with it.


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

My name means nothing. I just wanted something that sounded cool.


----------

